# Woodturning jackets



## Dalboy (2 Mar 2017)

Who uses woodturning jackets and if so which one and what is it like


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (2 Mar 2017)

If you mean a woodturning smock? Then yes I use the classic Lovell turning top which has velcro'd sleeves and neck flap to keep shavings away from the important places and keep any flapping material away from spinning chucks.

They're in the region of £40 and Axy do them as do Toolpost but I bought mine from Lovell direct online. They're also usually at Yandles (April 7th) and they will sow any logo on it you want live there at the show. Mine has our turning clubs logo sewn into the chest because we use them at public exhibitions.

In terms of what they're like....brilliant. I never turn without wearing mine because the thin weave cotton sheds the shavings really well and it protects you and your clothes.

This is their website
http://www.lovellworkwear.com/smocks.html

I ordered a size slightly larger than I normally would knowing it would be worn over clothes and that worked well. They come down to below the belt so your trouser tops are also protected from shavings.


----------



## CHJ (2 Mar 2017)

I have one purchased from show supplier and one supplied in house to similar pattern but with covered zip.

One thing to look out for are the zips down the front, the show purchased one has a very robust zip without any placket.
It is very easy to put a very nice defect scratch on any finished item held against you when checking finish and/or blemish removal.


----------



## woodpig (3 Mar 2017)

The Velcro cuffs on many turning smocks are truly terrible. I have four or five normal jackets with knitted cuffs which would be more than adequate to keep out wood shavings. I got my wife to make me an apron like the one Jimmy Clewes uses. Several companies sell them in the US and I'm sure one of them ships to the UK.


----------



## gregmcateer (3 Mar 2017)

Lovell.
Fine for me, though I agree with Chas that zips are scratchagogo if you don't remember.

Someone recommended chef's smocks as they have buttons or poppers and are considerably cheaper. Never tried one, though.


----------



## Dalboy (3 Mar 2017)

Thank you guys will have a look at Lovells.

Chas do you know the make of the one with the covered zip


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2017)

Dalboy":346k3gch said:


> Chas do you know the make of the one with the covered zip



Yes *Derek, * unfortunately it was produced in house so to speak, (Daughter is Free Lance Fashion Designer and Production advisor) so it's a case of "Dad wants!" and covered zip was in the spec. I just sourced the fabric one day when visiting.


----------



## selectortone (3 Mar 2017)

Or if you're a skinflint like me you could buy one of these for £4.45. Knitted cuffs, zips right up to your chin. Keeps the dust and shavings off a treat. Yes, I know it has a zip. Never bothered me.


----------



## Keithie (3 Mar 2017)

Is there a good reason why these all seem to be long sleeve ? I understand about wanting appropriate cuffs to stop dust getting in..but doesnt a long sleeve present a risk of becoming entangled in a machine vs a shorter sleeve (to mid forearm) or at least a sleeve thant buttons back (with buttons hidden to avoid damage to finished items)


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2017)

Keithie":38tq5wzy said:


> Is there a good reason why these all seem to be long sleeve ? .....)


For me Yes, impact contamination of skin and high speed shavings hurt.


----------



## Keithie (3 Mar 2017)

fair enough ... I use long sleeves but was wondering it was safer to use shorter...I hadnt thought of the skin abrasion thing ...makes sense


----------



## woodpig (3 Mar 2017)

It was a valid question Keith, there are plenty of short sleeve ones available in the US. As mentioned above I went the no sleeve route.
If anyone can't stand getting wood shavings on themselves I suspect they've chosen the wrong hobby. :roll:


----------



## Dalboy (3 Mar 2017)

Keithie":31ywoqnz said:


> Is there a good reason why these all seem to be long sleeve ? I understand about wanting appropriate cuffs to stop dust getting in..but doesnt a long sleeve present a risk of becoming entangled in a machine vs a shorter sleeve (to mid forearm) or at least a sleeve thant buttons back (with buttons hidden to avoid damage to finished items)



Do you always turn with short sleeves Keith. As long as any clothing is a snug fit then there should not be any problems


----------



## Dalboy (3 Mar 2017)

Thank you for the reply Chas.



CHJ":3333pjrl said:


> Yes *Derek, * unfortunately it was produced in house so to speak, (Daughter is Free Lance Fashion Designer and Production advisor) so it's a case of "Dad wants!" and covered zip was in the spec. I just sourced the fabric one day when visiting.



What's this male model for woodturning products Chas :twisted: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CHJ (3 Mar 2017)

Bit late for a change in career *Derek*, suspect it would be about as lucrative as Wood Turning itself.


----------



## Random Orbital Bob (3 Mar 2017)

He's on commission from NASA


----------



## SVB (3 Mar 2017)

Back to the topic. Re the Lovell smocks, there is quite a difference between the material available. The green one feels a bit more synthetic and shavings slide off, the beige ones (as favoured by RPT), feel more natural / cotton / softer but need shavings to be brushed off. 

S


----------



## Keithie (5 Mar 2017)

Dalboy":2de1ss0i said:


> Keithie":2de1ss0i said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a good reason why these all seem to be long sleeve ? I understand about wanting appropriate cuffs to stop dust getting in..but doesnt a long sleeve present a risk of becoming entangled in a machine vs a shorter sleeve (to mid forearm) or at least a sleeve thant buttons back (with buttons hidden to avoid damage to finished items)
> ...




Actually I've been using long sleeves ...craghopper zip neck top budget fleece... and just leave it in the garage when I've finished for the day. Was just thinking that a cheap short sleeve polo type zip-neck top & lightweight walking trousers might be better as the weather gets warmer (as well as wondering if a long sleeve was a risk). I guess I'll probably try it at some point and see if I manage to flay myself with woodturnings ... I guess it'd certainly let me find out if I have any specific wood contact allergies !

For metalworking I've always used a blue cotton 'boilersuit' for no well defined reason!


----------



## Dalboy (5 Mar 2017)

have now ordered one from Lovell's should be here this week. Thank you all for your comments


----------



## Robbo3 (23 Apr 2017)

Cheap drivers jacket. Poppered sleeves, full front zip, flap top pockets & slant side pockets.



£4.95 inc p&p from ebay


----------

